# Viele fragen zu Krebs und fisch



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Hallo!!!

habe da mal nen paar Fragen:

Mein Bekannter hat einen Krebs bekommen,
er kommt aus einem Großen See.
ich könnte auch welche bekommen.
Wir haben einen recht großen teich. naturteich ohne folie mit 
täglich frischwasser zulauf. er ist auf einer seite Flach und geht dann runter bis tiefste stelle 2.50-3m mit viel unterschlupf möglichkeiten. wäre das für 3 krebse geeignet oder brauchen sie einen anderen lebensraum?? wir haben auch __ molche im teich die sich bei uns wohl fühlen.
fallen krebse auch in winterstarre?
was fressen sie?
ihr habt auch geschrieben das es verschiedene Arten krebse gibt. wie muss der aussehen der in einen teich kann? hat jemand mal ein bild?

Wir haben Kois und Golfische sowie goldorfen im teich aber leider bekommen wir keine jungtiere. kann es sein das unser wasser zu kalt ist?
oder woran könnte es liegen?
das einzige was sich bei uns fortpflanzt sind die bitterlinge(geben welche an den angelsportferein bei uns in der nähe ab die sie un seen wieder ansiedeln) und unsere Teichmuscheln!!! 



Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen kann
Gruß Katha


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

@Katha

Wie gross ist denn euer Teich? und wieviele Fische hast du insgesamt drin?
Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das es an der Wassertemperatur liegt, Goldfische sind recht anpassungsfähig und Vermehrungsfreudig^^

Bei Kois gibts bestimmt andere die sich besser auskennen, aber mein Nachbar hat auch welche und hatte bisher noch keinen Nachwuchs, bei den Goldorfen genauso.

Wie lange hast du die Fische schon in dem Teich? Vll. hast ja nur Männchen  ....

Bei den Krebsen wär ich etwas vorsichtig, wenn man Krebse einsetzt sollte es nur der sog. europäische __ Edelkrebs sein, ausserdem wandern Krebse gern ab wenn ihnen ihr Lebensraum icht zusagt, der Bodengrund für Krebse sollte aus Sand,Kies bestehen und nicht aus zuviel Mulm und Bodenschlick, Verstecke und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten sollten ebenfalls vorhanden sein. Krebse aus Amerika haben den bei uns heimischen Edelkrebs weitestgehends verdrängt da sie zwar den Erreger der Krebspest in sich tragen und verbreiten können,jedoch die Viecher selber immun dagegen sind!!! Also mein Rat: Wenn Krebs,dann EDELKREBS.

Am besten mal Googeln, da findet sich ne ganze Menge über Krebse und ihre Lebensräume, vll. kann ja auch noch jmd. was dazu sagen der sich hinsichtlich der Kois und Orfen besser auskennt.

Ansonsten den Fischen einfach etwas Zeit lassen, dann kommt das mit dem Nachwuchs von ganz alleine. Vielleicht haste tatsächlich ein paar lustlose Exemplare  

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen,

Lg Daniel


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Hi!

also unser teich ist so ca 4x7  5x8 m groß
so genau habe ich ihn noch nicht gemessen. 
wir bauen ja jetzt aus da wird er noch größer.

unser großer koi ist schon 6 jahre im teich
die größte __ Orfe so 5 jahre 
die anderen orfen 4 Jahre.

Ansonnsten haben wir 5 Orfen
                                 6 Kois
                                 5 Goldfische
und jede menge Bitterlinge die wir dieses Jahr auf ein minimum reduzieren werden.(Die sind die einzigen die sich vermehren)

man kann ja gar nicht so viel pech haben nur ein geschlecht im teich 
zu haben oder?


erst mal danke
gruß Katha


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Ne,eigentlich sollten sich schon beide Geschlechter im Teich befinden.....aber ich behaupte mal bei der Teichgrösse geht dein Besatz doch in Ordnung, warum willst du unbedingt mehr Fische? Zumal die Koi wohl auch noch grösser werden und der Rest der Fische auch!!!
Ich kenn Teichbesitzer die wären froh wenn sich nicht allzuviel bzw. garkeinen Nachwuchs hätten.....


Überbesatz an Fischen ist zudem die häufigste Ursache für Algenbildung und deshalb zu vermeiden...es gibt da so ne Regel die besagt dass auf 1000Liter Wasser höchstens 1kg an Fischen kommen soll (kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern weil auch noch andere Faktoren ne Rolle spielen) gillt nur als Anhaltswert. Du solltest vll. auch mal deine Wasserwerte testen, entweder selber machen Tröpfchentests gibts zuhauf bei ebay, oder beim Fischhändler deines Vertrauens.Vielleicht stimmt da ja etwas nicht.....

Grüssle Daniel


----------

